
HBR: The Hidden Costs of Initial Coin Offerings (ICOs) - nisc
https://hbr.org/2018/11/the-hidden-costs-of-initial-coin-offerings
======
nisc
Please critique this Harvard Business Review article. While most of the
thoughts make good sense, I feel that the author fails to consider that the
incentives/motives and governance mechanisms in crypto-space might not have to
match the ones in traditional "high finance".

